# FS: Adult Male African's



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Downsizing my fishroom and selling off some male african's from my show tank. Prices are firm, and will be sold on a first to pm me basis. No pics are posted, pm your number and I will text u pics if you like. I am 2 blocks from Roger's Aquatics, about 83rd and 118th in North Delta. Here's what is for sale:

$20-Aulonocara Baenschi, Sunshine Peacock, full size male, recovering from some lip damage from fighting, great breeder, or will heal back up to show quality, Spencer Jacks stock. Sold
$25-Sciaenochromis Fryeri OB, Full size male, minty, Moloto/Wetspot stock.
$35-Electric Blue Ahli, full size, gorgeous minty show quality fish, Spencer Jacks stock.
$25-Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango, large male, recovering from slight scratch on eye, Moloto/Wetspot stock.
$25-Placidochromis Milomo, Super VC-10, young male with blue face just starting to colour up, unknown stock.
$40-Fossorochromis Rostratus, only about 7" but full colours and lotsa growing to do, gorgeous minty show quality fish, purchased from King Ed's about 8 months ago. Sold


Also have a young female Aulonocara Nyassae, Wetspot stock, for sale. $10.
Thanks for looking.

Friend has wimped out of buying my Malawi Eye Biter. Of the original 7 I bought, this one is the nicest. Many of you have seen him. He is a badass 8"-9". $40. Pm me for pics.


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

Great quality fishes. Seen it in person. Great person to deal with.

Good luck in your sale.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanx Bill! Sunshine, Borleyi, and Rostratus are pending. Another member is next in line for Sunshine if its not picked up.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Rostratus, and Sunshine sold. Everything else still up for grabs.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Bump for africans. Just added my badass Dimidiochromis Compressiceps!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Alrighty then. Now accepting offers on remaining africans. Bump it up!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive seen all his fish. Very impressive Africans and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

After reading the wimped out comment about the eye biter. Ive decided to take back my "hes a great guy to deal with" comment hahahaha.


----------



## Aquascene604 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey I'll take 4 of the fish if you can pm me with contact info


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Eyebiter is pending.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Aquascene604 I pm'd you my cell number. Cheers.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Fryeri, Ahli, Borleyi, Milomo, and female Nyassae, still up for grabs.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahli is pending for Friday pick up... Still a few left.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Ahli is pending for Friday pick up... Still a few left.


Looks like you're moving them on out Chris. Anyone still wanting to get some top quality Africans better head to "plummerboy's" asap  snooze you lose


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Slowly but surely George. It's the end of an 'era'! But already working on my next project.....


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Slowly but surely George. It's the end of an 'era'! But already working on my next project.....


"next project".......which is ??


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

A 'Happy' tank. Where no one wants to kill anybody. Where I can lie on the couch and relax, not stress out, and rip the tank apart to catch someone to give them a timeout! Rainbows, plecos, barbs, tetra's etc. Just picked up a centerpiece chunk of driftwood, 40" x 24", to drop into my 110 gal. I'll transfer all my plants onto it. Should look good sitting on black sand. That's the plan for now......


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Compressiceps, and Sciaenochromis Fryeri OB, have gone to a good home. Borleyi and Super VC-10 still available. TTT!


----------



## fishaddict87 (Jan 11, 2016)

I will buy everything you have left


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

All fish sold. Closing thread.


----------

